# New Computer Case



## wchen64572 (Dec 29, 2007)

What type of computer case do you recommend for build a high end gaming computer, that has usb, firewire, and eSATA ports and is relatively large


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

antec 900 and thermaltake armor are among the populars.


----------



## wchen64572 (Dec 29, 2007)

what are specific models and what about coolmaster


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

got to Newegg.com and run a search for full towers. they have all the info and pics you'll ever need.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

the 2 most popular gaming cases out there, as i mentioned, are the Antec 900, and the Thermaltake Armor aluminum. There's plenty of other out there, those 2 are just the popular ones. The 900 doesnt have front panel eSATA..armor does.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021&Tpk=antec+900

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129043 << antec 1200 (must be new)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133055 << armor



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...62:34740,562:34741&page=2&bop=And&Order=PRICE

There's a lkist of cases with eSATA front connections.


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

check out some of the CoolerMaster full towers.


----------



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

I have a Cooler Master Cosmos 1000
It's quiet, has 4 top USB ports as well as firewire and E-sata. Lots of room to work with, and plenty of room for fans. Also, it has tool-less install for most of the drives. It's really heavy, but the newer Cosmos are made with aluminum, so you can check those out...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119150

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119138


----------

